# Ardrey's Art Dump



## ardrey (Aug 17, 2015)

[size=-1]






Banners by Kairi-Kitten, MayorEvvie, and Miharu​

Feel free to come hang out and chat :3 You can ask questions, share advice, whatever you want~
I'm also looking for GFX artists to make a banner for me. I will display them all on rotate.
I'll also host mini giveaways and contests from time to time so look out for those 




Spoiler: Past Mini Giveaways



[size=+1]First Mini Giveaway Event | Scavenger Hunt?[/size]

As some of you may know, my Art Shop features a looot of stars (★). 
One of the stars hides a secret!
Find it to win a signature chibi (like the one on the right side of my signature)

Please Note: I will only draw *mayors* and I'll only take *2 random winners* for now. 
Also, don't bother if you don't intend on using it in your signature please! (At least for a while)
I wanna have some people match me :'D

End Time: 12 hours from this post. May extend if not at least 2 people find it.



[size=+1]★ Latest[/size]

My OC, Dara~




​[/size]​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 17, 2015)

Dude I'm in love with your art style. ;u; Your linework is very clean and smooth, and your shading is beautiful. How did you get your shading to look like that?
Also I love the little Link chibi you drew. 

My only suggestions is that you seem to draw the same type of nose in most of your drawings, the small button-like nose. Maybe experiment with drawing faces with larger nose bridges, thicker nose shapes, etc. ? If that makes sense. Maybe experiment with drawing different types of body shapes too? Try drawing some chubbier characters, or perhaps some muscular ones. Most of the characters you draw all seem to have a similar shape, but thats not a bad thing! 

I think that's really the only suggestions I have. Keep up the good work! c:


----------



## Caius (Aug 17, 2015)

You have some very serious improvement from your previous work. It's very pleasing on the eye, and your shading suggests very high understanding of color theory. I would be very interested in seeing something with a realism touch to it from you.


----------



## ardrey (Aug 17, 2015)

TinyCentaur said:


> Dude I'm in love with your art style. ;u; Your linework is very clean and smooth, and your shading is beautiful. How did you get your shading to look like that?
> Also I love the little Link chibi you drew.
> 
> My only suggestions is that you seem to draw the same type of nose in most of your drawings, the small button-like nose. Maybe experiment with drawing faces with larger nose bridges, thicker nose shapes, etc. ? If that makes sense. Maybe experiment with drawing different types of body shapes too? Try drawing some chubbier characters, or perhaps some muscular ones. Most of the characters you draw all seem to have a similar shape, but thats not a bad thing!
> ...



Thank you very much! And yes, you're absolutely right, my art doesn't have much variety xD I will look into practicing those types of things more!



Caius said:


> You have some very serious improvement from your previous work. It's very pleasing on the eye, and your shading suggests very high understanding of color theory. I would be very interested in seeing something with a realism touch to it from you.



Thank you so much! I've been wanting to try realism but ehh, I'm just not too good at it lol xD Will need to practice more for sure :3


----------



## himeki (Aug 17, 2015)

I can make you a banner, but what would you want on it? :3 Also, loving your comparison! I can see a lot of good progress


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 17, 2015)

It's true the swagginess be swaggin up in here. I can never get past how perfect your art is. ;w;

Also I could make a banner if you want! Just let me know! c:


----------



## Luminescence (Aug 17, 2015)

A+ improvement there! I still feel like my art from five years ago was better than my current art lmao... What I get from taking such a long hiatus, I guess. Anyway, I'm loving that Jinx wip and am looking forward to the finished piece. <3


----------



## ardrey (Aug 18, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I can make you a banner, but what would you want on it? :3 Also, loving your comparison! I can see a lot of good progress





Pokemanz said:


> It's true the swagginess be swaggin up in here. I can never get past how perfect your art is. ;w;
> 
> Also I could make a banner if you want! Just let me know! c:



Thank you loves <3 I'll message both of you :3



Luminescence said:


> A+ improvement there! I still feel like my art from five years ago was better than my current art lmao... What I get from taking such a long hiatus, I guess. Anyway, I'm loving that Jinx wip and am looking forward to the finished piece. <3



Oh I completely know what you mean xD I had this 2 year period where I drew close to nothing. Very regrettable  Will try to finish that Jinx piece xD


----------



## ardrey (Aug 18, 2015)

Will be trying to stream tomorrow if anyone is interested! Will probably be starting around 12pm (noon) UTC +8:00 (Aug 19). This is probably an odd time for most of you all though ^^;

That means it would be midnight for EST and 9pm for PST people, if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 18, 2015)

No worries, it's JUST 5AM ARGH.
Sorry I always miss art streams.


----------



## LadyTruoc (Aug 18, 2015)

I think it's 8am est, 5am pst. And I won't be able to make it


----------



## Peter (Aug 18, 2015)

ardrey said:


> Will be trying to stream tomorrow if anyone is interested! Will probably be starting around 12pm (noon) UTC +8:00 (Aug 19). This is probably an odd time for most of you all though ^^;
> 
> That means it would be midnight for EST and 9pm for PST people, if I'm not mistaken



aah wish i was able to watch this i'd love to see how you work on your art, it still absolutely amazes me!!
will always be checking this thread for any new examples c:


----------



## ardrey (Aug 19, 2015)

LadyTruoc said:


> I think it's 8am est, 5am pst. And I won't be able to make it



ah is it? O: woops ; n;



peterjohnson said:


> aah wish i was able to watch this i'd love to see how you work on your art, it still absolutely amazes me!!
> will always be checking this thread for any new examples c:



Thank you!

Stream will be starting in a few mins, once join.me is done updating xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

alright here it is: https://join.me/879-630-222


----------



## LadyTruoc (Aug 19, 2015)

Maybe not. The website I used was not right. You were right, sorry lol.


----------



## ardrey (Aug 19, 2015)

Stream over! Thanks to all who showed up :3


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 19, 2015)

tbh i think the 2010-2015 thing made me cry, i have no idea how you improved so ****ing fast

you literally got to god tier in ??? 5 years??? ? i mean i know its a lot of practice but thats REALLY fast, just think of what youll be able to do in a few years 8'D your work is astounding darling, i cant wait to see you continue to improve ;v; <333

and im so sad that i missed the stream, sobs


----------



## ardrey (Aug 19, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> tbh i think the 2010-2015 thing made me cry, i have no idea how you improved so ****ing fast
> 
> you literally got to god tier in ??? 5 years??? ? i mean i know its a lot of practice but thats REALLY fast, just think of what youll be able to do in a few years 8'D your work is astounding darling, i cant wait to see you continue to improve ;v; <333
> 
> and im so sad that i missed the stream, sobs



shhh *pet pet* don't cry ; ^ ;

Ahh thank you so much bby, you're always here for me :'D I think most of my improvement occured in 2010-2012 or so. I didn't draw anything at all really in 2013-2014. And then I joined TBT and started drawing again xD Got all of you to thank <3

tbh I streamed at a really weird time so i'll try something diff next time xD


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 19, 2015)

ardrey said:


> shhh *pet pet* don't cry ; ^ ;
> 
> Ahh thank you so much bby, you're always here for me :'D I think most of my improvement occured in 2010-2012 or so. I didn't draw anything at all really in 2013-2014. And then I joined TBT and started drawing again xD Got all of you to thank <3
> 
> tbh I streamed at a really weird time so i'll try something diff next time xD



streaming at weird times is my middle name tbh

LMAO RIP... SO IN TWO YEARS,,, _how_
youre just too good for this world //cries


----------



## ardrey (Aug 19, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> streaming at weird times is my middle name tbh
> 
> LMAO RIP... SO IN TWO YEARS,,, _how_
> youre just too good for this world //cries



nonono that's not how it is //cries with


----------



## ardrey (Aug 21, 2015)

a little something I doodled of my mayor for my sig






wow my mayor is boring looking lol


----------



## derezzed (Aug 21, 2015)

Really love your art! Like practically everyone else has said already, your shading is just amazing. You made it look so easy, which is something that shading isn't OTL. 

Your improvement in five years (I STILL CAN'T BELIEVE YOU SAID IT WAS ONLY TWO) is really impressive, and it shows that you've been working hard! I'll definitely be on the lookout for more stuff from you haha


----------



## ardrey (Aug 21, 2015)

derezzed said:


> Really love your art! Like practically everyone else has said already, your shading is just amazing. You made it look so easy, which is something that shading isn't OTL.
> 
> Your improvement in five years (I STILL CAN'T BELIEVE YOU SAID IT WAS ONLY TWO) is really impressive, and it shows that you've been working hard! I'll definitely be on the lookout for more stuff from you haha



Thank you so very much!! It's actually more along the lines of 3 years xD (2010-2012)
Maybe I'll redraw some more of my old stuff for people to laugh at :'D


----------



## ardrey (Aug 22, 2015)

Starting first mini giveaway event! Check OP for details c: I hope this is successful ^^;


----------



## himeki (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh gosh, gonna try for this! Love your art, and it might be cute to have something town related on my sig~


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 22, 2015)

Lol I found it, after around a hour of trying..


----------



## EtchaSketch (Aug 22, 2015)

FRICK the star i cant find the star am i not thinking outside the box??

//freaks out ;0;


----------



## himeki (Aug 22, 2015)

EtchaSketch said:


> FRICK the star i cant find the star am i not thinking outside the box??
> 
> //freaks out ;0;



i searched for about an hour its ok but i cant hint to you sorry ;w;


Found it!  Gosh, that took some effort....


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 22, 2015)

I only spent like 5 minutes looking for the star haha


----------



## EtchaSketch (Aug 22, 2015)

I've clicked on every. Single. Star. XD


----------



## himeki (Aug 22, 2015)

EtchaSketch said:


> I've clicked on every. Single. Star. XD



Honestly, I did for about an hour before I started trying other things XD


----------



## EtchaSketch (Aug 22, 2015)

YEAH NEVERMIND I FOUND IT BECAUSE I OPENED MY EYESSSSS<33


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 22, 2015)

Yeah I'm not getting it now .
Tbh I just used a tip that helped me xD.
Everyone who found it should get one! XD


----------



## EtchaSketch (Aug 22, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Yeah I'm not getting it now .
> Tbh I just used a tip that helped me xD.
> Everyone who found it should get one! XD



Yeah I know, as more people find it, we're screwed, unfortunately</3
But yes, I found it by thinking outside the box!


----------



## himeki (Aug 22, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Yeah I'm not getting it now .
> Tbh I just used a tip that helped me xD.
> Everyone who found it should get one! XD



If ardrey gives out too many freebies, then its a huge workload for her, and it wouldn't be fair on the people who are paying RLC for a mayor chibi.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 22, 2015)

Yeah... At least the first 2 people who found it . Jk, jk. I just really want one cause I didn't get the TBT ones she did.


----------



## himeki (Aug 22, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Yeah... At least the first 2 people who found it . Jk, jk. I just really want one cause I didn't get the TBT ones she did.



Pick of the draw~


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 22, 2015)

oh my god your sig is precious. I lOVE ALL OF THE VILLAGERS PILED ON TOP TOO CRIES WOW THATS TOO CUTE


----------



## ardrey (Aug 22, 2015)

Woooo~ time's up! Thanks for all the entries :3 I will assign each PM to a number and use a random number generator to choose, after I get back from lunch xD Hope this was fun ^^


----------



## ardrey (Aug 23, 2015)

Here are the people who found the star~


Alvery
Slammint
Gregriii
MayorEvvie
EtchaSketch
cheezyfries
Jint
EvilKoopa
Yundai
Luminescence

Through the help of an RNG, here are the winners!



Spoiler: first winner



#5 EtchaSketch!!





Spoiler: second winner



#9 Yundai!!



The two winners please post your mayor refs here~ Also, please list the clothing your mayor is wearing and if they're wearing QR items, then provide pics of those too :3

Next list the villagers you'd like. Feel free to let me know about any pairings you want (ex: Marshal, Poppy, and Filbert together cuz Poppy is a playaaa)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> oh my god your sig is precious. I lOVE ALL OF THE VILLAGERS PILED ON TOP TOO CRIES WOW THATS TOO CUTE



ehheeee thanks bby <33


----------



## Yundai (Aug 23, 2015)

OMG can't believe I won >.<'!!! Chrissy, Maple, Diana, Whitney, Tia, Merengue, Lolly, Marina, Marshal, and Julian if possible can you put like little angel wings for julian and marshal i'm still trying to bring them back to my town :x and the order doesn't really matter much 


Spoiler: Mayor Ref


----------



## Alvery (Aug 23, 2015)

Congrats to the winners! :>


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 23, 2015)

Ahh congrats lol.




Criez inside


----------



## ardrey (Aug 23, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Ahh congrats lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



don't worry, there will be more giveaways ^^


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 23, 2015)

Yasss, I might just steal my mums card and just buy a bunch of your art with RLC.
Don't make me do it D:


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 23, 2015)

Ah congrats to the winners! :3
can't wait for the next giveaway hehe


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 23, 2015)

I can only hope!
I really enjoyed this one!
Tbh I just quoted the post that said it was edited that day, and looked through the url and stuff and found it super quick xD.


----------



## ardrey (Aug 23, 2015)

Slammint said:


> I can only hope!
> I really enjoyed this one!
> Tbh I just quoted the post that said it was edited that day, and looked through the url and stuff and found it super quick xD.



Yah, I realised that afterwards too xD Gonna have to come up with something harder next time 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Took a break from commissions to doodle up Yundai's mayor! It's kinda fun drawing on such a small canvas xD







hope ya like ^^

Thinking about offering these in my shop, for TBT of course, to grow an army of mayor siglets >


----------



## himeki (Aug 23, 2015)

ardrey said:


> Yah, I realised that afterwards too xD Gonna have to come up with something harder next time
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


PLEASE DO ABNABKFKA


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 23, 2015)

YES OFFER I WILL BUY PLEASE


----------



## ardrey (Aug 23, 2015)

crapp I forgot my signature //secretly adds in


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 23, 2015)

ooo ~ I'm definitely interested!! heh <3


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 23, 2015)

ardrey said:


> crapp I forgot my signature //secretly adds in



Pleaseeee, I will buy it xD.
I really want one <3


----------



## ardrey (Aug 23, 2015)

Ah glad to hear that people are interested ^^ I'll still have to think about it some more though since it's pretty much a smaller version of the mini chibis that I currently offer for RLC in my shop, so that wouldn't really be fair.
Maybe I'd draw them a little differently, and that could justify selling these for TBT instead.

idkk ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 23, 2015)

ardrey said:


> Ah glad to hear that people are interested ^^ I'll still have to think about it some more though since it's pretty much a smaller version of the mini chibis that I currently offer for RLC in my shop, so that wouldn't really be fair.
> Maybe I'd draw them a little differently, and that could justify selling these for TBT instead.
> 
> idkk ?\_(ツ)_/?



Hmm yeah, well if you need to practise, I'm here.
, Jk jk. You could sell them for RLC? Like a couple of dollars or something


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 23, 2015)

ardrey said:


> Ah glad to hear that people are interested ^^ I'll still have to think about it some more though since it's pretty much a smaller version of the mini chibis that I currently offer for RLC in my shop, so that wouldn't really be fair.
> Maybe I'd draw them a little differently, and that could justify selling these for TBT instead.
> 
> idkk ?\_(ツ)_/?



I think your mini chibs are freakn adorable! perfect mini bite sizes  haha! I would seriously put them in my pocket to carry around ;3


----------



## EtchaSketch (Aug 23, 2015)

No freaking way I won
I never win ANYTHING<33
I would love the villagers:


Spoiler: villagers



?Vesta
?Marina
?Zucker
?Genji
?Kody
?Cole
?Shep
?Agnes
?Willow
?Bunnie


With me (My mayor):


Spoiler: Mayor!






Hair up or down, either way is fine!<3
Also, could she just be in a sweater,
(Like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but an actual sweater)
And then just jeans and brown boots?<3​



Thank you so, so, so much<333


----------



## Alvery (Aug 23, 2015)

ardrey said:


> Yah, I realised that afterwards too xD Gonna have to come up with something harder next time
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



ahh please do! (☆_☆)


----------



## Luminescence (Aug 23, 2015)

Auction them would totes buy~


----------



## Yundai (Aug 23, 2015)

ardrey said:


> Yah, I realised that afterwards too xD Gonna have to come up with something harder next time
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Omai god!! shes perfect I cant picture her any different !! Thank you so much <3!


----------



## EtchaSketch (Aug 25, 2015)

And and btw, your art is glorious <3 xD
Ugh i still cant believe i won like
Whatttt i never win anything


Okaysorrybye<333


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 25, 2015)

your art looks so good..
the coloring kind of reminds me of kiwi byrd


----------



## ardrey (Aug 26, 2015)

EtchaSketch said:


> And and btw, your art is glorious <3 xD
> Ugh i still cant believe i won like
> Whatttt i never win anything
> 
> ...



Ahh thank you ^^ I should have it ready soon :3



Aesthetic said:


> your art looks so good..
> the coloring kind of reminds me of kiwi byrd



Thank you cx I've seen kiwi byrds vids on youtube before, super amazing :'D



In other news, I just got home from my vacation, freaking 14hr long plane flight haha xD super jetlagged, art will be going a little slow as I unpack and sleep and stuff


----------



## ardrey (Aug 26, 2015)

for EtchaSketchhh~


----------



## boujee (Aug 26, 2015)

Such a amazing piece
/smooches this thread
bless


----------



## ardrey (Aug 26, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Such a amazing piece
> /smooches this thread
> bless



thank you bby <3


----------



## himeki (Aug 26, 2015)

Gosh darm it, how are you so good?


----------



## Keitara (Aug 26, 2015)

awwwwwwwwww those mini mayor sigs are the cutest ever!XD RULE THE WORLD WITH THEM
I love how the villagers loaf around them ; v ;


----------



## ardrey (Aug 26, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Gosh darm it, how are you so good?



nooo I'm not ; ^ ; you exaggerate



Keitara said:


> awwwwwwwwww those mini mayor sigs are the cutest ever!XD RULE THE WORLD WITH THEM
> I love how the villagers loaf around them ; v ;



HEHE YESSS I WILL FORM AN ARMY


----------



## EtchaSketch (Aug 26, 2015)

THANK YOU OMG SHE'S SO CUTE<3333


----------



## ardrey (Aug 30, 2015)

EtchaSketch said:


> THANK YOU OMG SHE'S SO CUTE<3333



you're welcome <3


----------



## ardrey (Aug 31, 2015)

Streaming! https://join.me/150-655-728


----------



## ardrey (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks to all who came to the stream! Here's the finished product:


----------



## himeki (Aug 31, 2015)

ardrey said:


> Thanks to all who came to the stream! Here's the finished product:



I WILL HAVE ONE ONE DAY


also that looks super nice


----------



## ardrey (Aug 31, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I WILL HAVE ONE ONE DAY
> 
> 
> also that looks super nice



thanks bby! and the army awaits you with open arms ;D

- - - Post Merge - - -

ah **** yanno what? I still forgot the glasses in the end :|
Slam, lemme know if they're super important to you or not lol I'm lazy


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 31, 2015)

ardrey said:


> thanks bby! and the army awaits you with open arms ;D
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I was gonna say something but didn't want to seem rude lol, naw it's fine! XC.


----------



## ardrey (Aug 31, 2015)

Slammint said:


> I was gonna say something but didn't want to seem rude lol, naw it's fine! XC.



noo it's ok, you shoulda let me know xD I'm so forgetful. I keep forgetting glasses all the freaking time. I'll go add them now. sit tight


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 31, 2015)

ardrey said:


> noo it's ok, you shoulda let me know xD I'm so forgetful. I keep forgetting glasses all the freaking time. I'll go add them now. sit tight



Lololol ok, will do next time! Thanks xD


----------



## ardrey (Aug 31, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Lololol ok, will do next time! Thanks xD



okie dokes, here ya go 






hope it's all good this time lol


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 31, 2015)

Ekkk even better! .
Please sell them I will buy even more


----------



## shuba (Aug 31, 2015)

these chibis are life


----------



## ardrey (Aug 31, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Ekkk even better! .
> Please sell them I will buy even more



hoho an army of your own xD btw I literally JUST realised that the dinosaur?? drawing was connected to your animated sig thing.
THIS WHOLE TIME I THOUGHT THEY WERE SEPARATE



shuba said:


> these chibis are life



Chibis are love, chibis are life. I spread my cheeks for chibis?


----------



## himeki (Aug 31, 2015)

ARDREY GO LIST THEM AS TBT NAO


----------



## Peter (Aug 31, 2015)

ardrey said:


> Thanks to all who came to the stream! Here's the finished product:



aaah so so nice ardrey i'm in love with your art hahaha
will have to stalk your thread now so i can see when you're streaming so i don't just catch the end like this time haha! and:



ardrey said:


> I spread my cheeks for chibis?



omg i've just died hahahahahah


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 31, 2015)

ardrey said:


> hoho an army of your own xD btw I literally JUST realised that the dinosaur?? drawing was connected to your animated sig thing.
> THIS WHOLE TIME I THOUGHT THEY WERE SEPARATE
> 
> 
> ...


Lololol. I'm replacing Dan with my mayor... It's gonna make me sad. But R.I.P Dan Or you could draw me a new dan


----------



## shuba (Aug 31, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Lololol. I'm replacing Dan with my mayor... It's gonna make me sad. But R.I.P Dan Or you could draw me a new dan



rip in pieces dan. i will draw your mayor riding him tomorrow


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 31, 2015)

shuba said:


> rip in pieces dan. i will draw your mayor riding him tomorrow



Lol yes!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 31, 2015)

ardrey said:


> Thanks to all who came to the stream! Here's the finished product:



I MISSED IT BECAUSE I WAS AT SCHOOL AND I AM SO MAD..... WH Y  DO I KEEP MISSING YOUR STREAMS sobs

super adorable tho <3333


----------



## ardrey (Sep 1, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> ARDREY GO LIST THEM AS TBT NAO



I can just see you being the first to post the second I list them haha xD



peterjohnson said:


> aaah so so nice ardrey i'm in love with your art hahaha
> will have to stalk your thread now so i can see when you're streaming so i don't just catch the end like this time haha! and:
> 
> 
> ...



I'll try to stream more often! ^^



Slammint said:


> Lololol. I'm replacing Dan with my mayor... It's gonna make me sad. But R.I.P Dan Or you could draw me a new dan



NUU Dan was mean to me yesterday //cry stole my candy that little sucker



Shirohibiki said:


> I MISSED IT BECAUSE I WAS AT SCHOOL AND I AM SO MAD..... WH Y  DO I KEEP MISSING YOUR STREAMS sobs
> 
> super adorable tho <3333



thanks bbyyy <33 I'll stream at a later time next time ;D


----------



## Miharu (Sep 1, 2015)

//casually subscribes to all your threads :'D


----------



## ardrey (Sep 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> //casually subscribes to all your threads :'D



//tosses love <33


----------



## Aeryka (Sep 1, 2015)

I started seeing siglets made by you n' they're beyond adorable omg ^^
you're creating the best sig army evurr<33


----------



## ardrey (Sep 1, 2015)

Aeryka said:


> I started seeing siglets made by you n' they're beyond adorable omg ^^
> you're creating the best sig army evurr<33



thanks bby <3 Hoping to continue growing the army bit by bit muahahaha


----------



## ardrey (Sep 2, 2015)

a little pic of me (as a catt??? cuz i love cats) for my art shop
I've been wanting to make my own AC villager for so long and I finally decided what it should look like


----------



## himeki (Sep 2, 2015)

ardrey said:


> a little pic of me (as a catt??? cuz i love cats) for my art shop
> I've been wanting to make my own AC villager for so long and I finally decided what it should look like


Wow, super cute!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Sep 2, 2015)

ardrey said:


> a little pic of me (as a catt??? cuz i love cats) for my art shop
> I've been wanting to make my own AC villager for so long and I finally decided what it should look like



ur cute af

can i just say again i love how you shade so much. i look at the pictures on my wall that u drew every night and even tho theyre black and white cause of my stupid printer i can still see that rad ass shading and i just. Hgfghg youre too good


----------



## aleshapie (Sep 3, 2015)

I have been seeing the siggy army peeps popping up! OMG! So cute! How can I be recruited into this army?!


----------



## ardrey (Sep 3, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Wow, super cute!


Thanks ^^


Shirohibiki said:


> ur cute af
> 
> can i just say again i love how you shade so much. i look at the pictures on my wall that u drew every night and even tho theyre black and white cause of my stupid printer i can still see that rad ass shading and i just. Hgfghg youre too good


Ahhh thank you so much :'D still super honored that you print them out xD


aleshapie said:


> I have been seeing the siggy army peeps popping up! OMG! So cute! How can I be recruited into this army?!


Thank you so much! Theres no "recruitment" really, it's kind of random, I tend to give them away for free on occasion :3


----------



## ardrey (Sep 4, 2015)

tested out a new brush :3


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 4, 2015)

ardrey said:


> tested out a new brush :3
> -snip-



omg.. is that who I think it is!!! Riven from League of Legends!!! *0* <3


----------



## ardrey (Sep 4, 2015)

naekoya said:


> omg.. is that who I think it is!!! Riven from League of Legends!!! *0* <3



yuyup!!


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 4, 2015)

ardrey said:


> yuyup!!



Do you happen to play league too by any chance?! :3

and I love your art style! it's very intricate and eye catching!! 
is there any possibility to know there might be a TBT slot opening or a freeb any time soon?
I would love to have one of your art work to my collections  ; v; <3


----------



## ardrey (Sep 4, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Do you happen to play league too by any chance?! :3
> 
> and I love your art style! it's very intricate and eye catching!!
> is there any possibility to know there might be a TBT slot opening or a freeb any time soon?
> I would love to have one of your art work to my collections  ; v; <3



I do, when my internet isn't trash :'D ahaha

and thank you so muchh <33 idk when I'll be doing tbt slots again though ^^; my RLC list is keeping me pretty busy atm


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 4, 2015)

i want one but i have no rlc;~;


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 4, 2015)

ardrey said:


> I do, when my internet isn't trash :'D ahaha
> 
> and thank you so muchh <33 idk when I'll be doing tbt slots again though ^^; my RLC list is keeping me pretty busy atm



Aw I see.. no worries! Good luck on your commissions hehe c:


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 4, 2015)

You have so much RLC to tend to, rip ardrey *engraves words of beauty on headstone xD* j/k 8'D but best of luck with all those pieces ;D It must be so much work : O


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 4, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> You have so much RLC to tend to, rip ardrey *engraves words of beauty on headstone xD* j/k 8'D but best of luck with all those pieces ;D It must be so much work : O



yeah, her detailing is just on point! :3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 4, 2015)

naekoya said:


> yeah, her detailing is just on point! :3



I agree OMG I cry inside tears of joy every time I see her details, such complexity<3


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 4, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I agree OMG I cry inside tears of joy every time I see her details, such complexity<3



100% totally agree with you on that!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 4, 2015)

naekoya said:


> 100% totally agree with you on that!



Yay haha :3 +not to mention I saw that 5 year difference in her art and holy crap it was stunning, like 5 years earlier an amateur style and the 2015 piece was beautiful TT_TT ugh lol. Seriously makes me want to practice but hmmm not sure I could be as dedicated xD


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 4, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Yay haha :3 +not to mention I saw that 5 year difference in her art and holy crap it was stunning, like 5 years earlier an amateur style and the 2015 piece was beautiful TT_TT ugh lol. Seriously makes me want to practice but hmmm not sure I could be as dedicated xD



Wish I had that kind of dedication too!! T^T yeaaa very amazing transition throughout the years! great job Ardrey!! heh
but I suck in general so yeah.. </3 hahah


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 4, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Wish I had that kind of dedication too!! T^T yeaaa very amazing transition throughout the years! great job Ardrey!! heh
> but I suck in general so yeah.. </3 hahah



Agreed, I can't seem to stick with any one thing save for web design and I still have some ways to go to be as good as people I look up to 8'D But yup, you go Ardrey! ;D<3
And I feel you, 'cause my art is super sucky lol : P


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 4, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Agreed, I can't seem to stick with any one thing save for web design and I still have some ways to go to be as good as people I look up to 8'D But yup, you go Ardrey! ;D<3
> And I feel you, 'cause my art is super sucky lol : P



Right? When I supposedly "try" to draw/paint something and I look back at it 
I'm like delete.. burn it with fire!!! LOLOL


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 4, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Right? When I supposedly "try" to draw/paint something and I look back at it
> I'm like delete.. burn it with fire!!! LOLOL



Oh god, same same 8'D I actually did a freebies thread once for mouse-drawn art, looking back I wish I hadn't so freaking bad TT_TT hahaha. I have a tablet but I might just end up using it for graphics/GFX lel I suck with it anyways xD


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 4, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Oh god, same same 8'D I actually did a freebies thread once for mouse-drawn art, looking back I wish I hadn't so freaking bad TT_TT hahaha. I have a tablet but I might just end up using it for graphics/GFX lel I suck with it anyways xD



Oh really? I see o: wow I still give you propz for that though! I couldn't even do that even if I wanted too lolol.
yeah I have a tablet as well ~ been using it for mainly sig designs at most :3
good old trusty tab <3 haha


----------



## Taj (Sep 5, 2015)

forever looks for a giveaway. WHY AM I SO POOR?


----------



## ardrey (Sep 20, 2015)

my half of an art trade with chizu!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Sep 20, 2015)

hnnnnnng

such a gorgeous face,,, ghh wow i love how you paint so much <3 i aspire to be like u someday


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 20, 2015)

Will the stars be just in the first post or throughout the 60-ish posts in the thread?


----------



## ardrey (Sep 20, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> hnnnnnng
> 
> such a gorgeous face,,, ghh wow i love how you paint so much <3 i aspire to be like u someday



Thanks so much love ; u ;



Bloobloop said:


> Will the stars be just in the first post or throughout the 60-ish posts in the thread?



Are you referring to my old giveaway? That's unfortunately already ended ^^;


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 20, 2015)

ardrey said:


> Thanks so much love ; u ;
> 
> 
> 
> Are you referring to my old giveaway? That's unfortunately already ended ^^;



Oh, okay, sorry! I thought it was still going!


----------



## himeki (Sep 20, 2015)

ardrey said:


> my half of an art trade with chizu!



oh my god, words cannot explain how freaking beautiful this is.


----------



## ardrey (Oct 11, 2015)

Finally got around to redesigning my OC, Dara :'D Her general features are the same but I changed up her clothing. Going back a bit to her old old color scheme.

If anyone's interested in having a laugh, here are my old old drawings of her older designs :'D
Design 1 (2010)
Design 2 (2010)
Design 3 (2011)
Design 4 (2011)
Design 4 Chibi (2011)
Design 5 (2012)






Luckily, I've finally reached the point in my life where I don't feel the need to change my OCs designs every other day


----------



## sej (Oct 11, 2015)

ardrey said:


> Finally got around to redesigning my OC, Dara :'D Her general features are the same but I changed up her clothing. Going back a bit to her old old color scheme.
> 
> If anyone's interested in having a laugh, here are my old old drawings of her older designs :'D
> Design 1 (2010)
> ...



How are you so amazing at art omg

- - - Post Merge - - -

Have you ever considered doing commissions for tbt bells?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 11, 2015)

funnily enough, my OCs almost never change design-wise. idk why, but i never have gripes about them after i finalize them? i did change one OC's hairstyle recently, but that was it.

ANYWAY SHES SUPER PRETTY AND I REALLY LOVE HER.... especially her most recent incarnation :'D ((still crying over how much you improved in the span of 2 seconds)) (((also crying bc the first sheet w her faces OMFG BUT I KNOW EXPRESSIONS ARE HARD)))

shes super gorg tho *w*


----------



## Miharu (Oct 11, 2015)

ardrey said:


> Finally got around to redesigning my OC, Dara :'D Her general features are the same but I changed up her clothing. Going back a bit to her old old color scheme.
> 
> If anyone's interested in having a laugh, here are my old old drawings of her older designs :'D
> Design 1 (2010)
> ...



Ahhh she's gorgeous!!! <3333 I love seeing your past works because it shows how much you have improved over the years!!!


----------



## ardrey (Oct 11, 2015)

Sej said:


> How are you so amazing at art omg
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Have you ever considered doing commissions for tbt bells?



Thank you so much <3 I've actually done quite a lot of tbt commissions when I first started out but I don't see myself doing them again in the foreseeable future. I just don't really have a need for tbt and if I did, it's a lot easier to just host an auction ^^; Sorry!



Shirohibiki said:


> funnily enough, my OCs almost never change design-wise. idk why, but i never have gripes about them after i finalize them? i did change one OC's hairstyle recently, but that was it.
> 
> ANYWAY SHES SUPER PRETTY AND I REALLY LOVE HER.... especially her most recent incarnation :'D ((still crying over how much you improved in the span of 2 seconds)) (((also crying bc the first sheet w her faces OMFG BUT I KNOW EXPRESSIONS ARE HARD)))
> 
> shes super gorg tho *w*



Thanks bby <33 Lucky youu lol. I'm never satisfied with clothing choices and I'm constantly changing it up. But that finally seems to have slowed down over the years c:



Miharu said:


> Ahhh she's gorgeous!!! <3333 I love seeing your past works because it shows how much you have improved over the years!!!



Thank youu <3 Haha I hate looking at them :'D So cringe-worthy


----------



## Hatori (Oct 11, 2015)

Wow, your OC Dara is stunning! I especially love her eyes!

I also love that Chibi from 2011 as well! So adorableeeee



Very awesome and amazing work!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 11, 2015)

All your OC's are beautifully designed such an eye for perfection <3 ;D And that improve so stunning : O <3

I love seeing these updates huehue : D


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 11, 2015)

i definitely understand the clothing thing -- i always draw my characters in the same outfits because i really suck at designing clothes ): but i definitely understand, i wish i was better at it XD


----------



## ardrey (Oct 13, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Wow, your OC Dara is stunning! I especially love her eyes!
> 
> I also love that Chibi from 2011 as well! So adorableeeee
> 
> Very awesome and amazing work!



Thank you so much! I'm thinking about redrawing that chibi in her reworked design c: Will post when I do~



Kairi-Kitten said:


> All your OC's are beautifully designed such an eye for perfection <3 ;D And that improve so stunning : O <3
> 
> I love seeing these updates huehue : D



Thanks love <3 You're so supportive :'D I will continue updating



Shirohibiki said:


> i definitely understand the clothing thing -- i always draw my characters in the same outfits because i really suck at designing clothes ): but i definitely understand, i wish i was better at it XD



Noo, me too! I don't like most of my designs either haha xD And I tend to take a little too much inspiration from the things I see sometimes lol


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 14, 2015)

ardrey said:


> Thank you so much! I'm thinking about redrawing that chibi in her reworked design c: Will post when I do~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will definitely be stalking haha, but really I enjoy seeing every piece it's so spellbinding<3 ; ) And seriously you could assist a clothing designer with these outfits you draw xD


----------

